# hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

hallo, hier ist christina aus österreich,
seit langem fällt der fischschwund aus unseren teichen auf.beim heurigen abfischen fehlten über 30 forellen.
heute morgen lag wieder eine tote forelle im gras.
der täter hinterlassen eindeutige spuren. es sind nachbars katzen.meistens verschleppen sie den fang,  heute wurden sie durch unsere wachhunde gestört.vorige woche hat mir die nachbarin einen angefressenenen 1 kg karpfen über den zaun gereicht.sie räubern nachts, wenn die hunde im haus sind, heute waren sie so dreist, es am auch tag zu tun.
was kann man denn machen gegen diese plünderer? obwohl da da ich  aktive jägerin bin, kenne ich selbst diverse möglichkeiten.
eine hab ich mal mit der kastenfalle erschwischt, ihr eine ordentliche bäckertaufe besorgt und dachte, sie kommt nie wieder, denkste 2 tage später war sie wieder da. ich suche ich eine alternative, keine exikutive lösung.denn unsere nachbarskinder lieben ihre tiger, kaum fehlt ein kätzchen (wie das letzte durch KFZ-tod) - kommt ein neues und reden brachte bis jetzt gar nichts.
habt ihr gute tipps?
wäre echt dankbar
lg ...christina


----------



## bream94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

zaun drum.strom drauf^^ da klettert keine katze rüber
mir fällt noch eine lösung ein aber die kommt nicht in frage|smash:
mfg#h#h#h#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Katzen...?

Mit Taucheranzug und Harpune, oder wie?

sorry, kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Moin,
einfach nen Zaun um die Teiche ziehen, oder ein Netz drüberspannen...

achso, magst du mal ien Foto von der katze, vom teich und von verendeten Fischen einstellen?

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## bream94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

|smash:|smash:|smash:|smash:|smash:


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Vielleicht springen die Fische nachts raus und die Katze isst die dann.


----------



## bream94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

oder der nachbar fängt die fische#: und shciebt die shculd auf die katzen :q:q:q
nein machs so|smash:|smash:#y#y|splat2:|splat2:


----------



## locotus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

@bruzzlkracher

oh doch Katzen können da sehr ausdauernd sein. Wenn die Fische keine scheu vor "Besuchern" am Gewässerrand haben, angeln sich Katzen schon mal gern einen leckeren Happen. Wurde an Gartenteichen schon des öfteren beobachtet.

Ich seh nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Erstens den Gewässerrand derart gestalten, dass die Katzen nicht mehr an die Fische kommen ohne selbst baden zu gehen. Zur zweiten Variante schreib ich lieber nix.:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> eine hab ich mal mit der kastenfalle erschwischt, ihr eine ordentliche bäckertaufe besorgt




Na Glückwunsch Christina ... 

Du bist wahrscheinlich kein Katzenfreund, der würde nie an so eine grausame Methode denken, geschweige sie ausführen!!!! 

Du solltest Dir einfach nen Netz ziehen (wenn der Teich nich so groß ist, mac hbar) oder nen Drahtzaun in Höhe von 20-30cm nah am Ufer...Dann springt die Katze nich drüber, da es dahinter ja nass ist ....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Ködervorkoster (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

....also unsere damaligen Katzen hätten es niemals fertig gebracht einen lebenden 3 kg-Karpfen im Wasser zu "krallen" & aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.... #c


----------



## Schwedenpeter (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Hej,

ich finde diese Begebenheit absolut nicht witzig, denn bei uns räubern auch Katzen am Teich, Besatz Karpfen, Goldfische und Orfen.

Für diejenigen, die sich das nicht vorstellen können:
Die Katzen sitzen am Teichrand oder auf der Terrasse über den Teich, warten bis sich die Fische nähern und schlagen zu. Mit einer ausgefahrenen Kralle verletzen sie die Fische sehr böse, sofern sie sich denn von der Kralle lösen können.

Leider ist es mir noch nicht gelungen eine Katze mit Wasser zu übergießen, Gespräche bei den Nachbarn waren auch vergebens - sind eben Katzen.
Neulich bat ich meinen Nachbarn, ob ich mit meinem Hund einmal durch seinen Garten zwecks Gassi gehen dürfte, seine Katze käme bei mir ja auch regelmässig an.

Was also gilt zu machen?

Radikale Lösung möchte ich nicht, denn die Katzen können ja nichts dafür. Eine Glocke um den Hals jedoch wäre schon gut, dann könnte ich beim Geräusch selber die Katze verjagen - das jedoch wollen die Nachbarn nicht.

Ich warte ebenso wie die Themeneröffnerin auf sinnvolle Ratschläge. Ach ja, mit dem Elekroteil auf dem Zaun finde ich gar nicht schlecht, danke dafür.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Also ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen, jedenfalls nicht in den geschilderten Dimensionen.

Ich glaube eher, dass die Katzen von einem anderen " Jäger " profitieren, der seine Beute vielleicht verletzt oder tötet, aber dann nicht fressen kann. Fischreiher z.B. 

Eine gesunde Forelle oder einen Karpfen kann Katze vielleicht mal ab und an erwischen, aber sicher nicht regelmäßig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Also ganz ehrlich. Würden fremde Katzen aus meinem Gartenteich Fische holen, würde ich ihnen mit einem Katapult einen aufs Fell braten.#6(trockene Erbsen o.Ä.)
Notfalls jeden Tag. So lernfähig sollten sie sein, dass sie das verstehen . . .|rolleyes


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> eine hab ich mal mit der kastenfalle erschwischt, ihr eine ordentliche bäckertaufe besorgt


 
Das muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein#d

Spann am besten ein Netz über den Teich, dann hast du Ruhe.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



locotus schrieb:


> @bruzzlkracher
> 
> oh doch Katzen können da sehr ausdauernd sein. Wenn die Fische keine scheu vor "Besuchern" am Gewässerrand haben, angeln sich Katzen schon mal gern einen leckeren Happen. Wurde an Gartenteichen schon des öfteren beobachtet



o.k., Danke für die Info, nu bin ich (etwas) schlauer


"oute" mich mal als Katzenfreund, finde es aber grundsätzlich befremdlich, wenn Leute, die ein unnatürliches Nahrungsüberangebot bereitstellen anfangen zu jammern, wenn sich irgendwas rein instinktiv dran bedienen will

egal ob Fischteich und Kormoran (oder Katze...)
egal ob Schafsherde und Wolf
egal ob Hühnerstall und Fuchs oder Wiesel

"bauliche" Änderungen sind dann gefragt, aber alles, was an´s "plattmachen" geht, geht mir heftigst gegen den Strich

meine Meinung - Punkt





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen, jedenfalls nicht in den geschilderten Dimensionen.
> (...)
> Eine gesunde Forelle oder einen Karpfen kann Katze vielleicht mal ab und an erwischen, aber sicher nicht regelmäßig.


Danke, Ralf - sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> ich finde diese Begebenheit absolut nicht witzig, denn bei uns räubern auch Katzen am Teich, Besatz Karpfen, Goldfische und Orfen.
> 
> ...




Gartenteich, Goldfische, Kleinfische ok. aber große Forellen und Karpfen ? Ich weiß nicht.

Als Abwehrmaßnahme fällt mir nur " Hund " ein. Unser Grundstück ist jedenfalls weitgehend Katzenfrei. Aber unsere Katzenvertreiber können auch weitestgehend raus und rein wie sie wollen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> "bauliche" Änderungen sind dann gefragt, aber alles, was an´s "plattmachen" geht, geht mir heftigst gegen den Strich
> 
> meine Meinung - Punkt




AMEN ! ! ! 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Katzen und 3 KG-Fische,das glaube ich niemals.#d
Gibt es evtl. bei euch Waschbären? #c


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Da fällt mir nur die Doppelläufige ein!!#6#6

Bei meinem Vater haben die Nachbarskatzen auch Kois ruasgeholt!
Er hat ein Netz gespannt, sieht zwar ******** aus, aber was will man machen? Kois sind ja auch nicht gerade billig!!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur die Doppelläufige ein!!#6#6



ja - prima! #q


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ja - prima! #q



Jürgen, hab dich nicht so.:q

Gute Kois sind seltener als Katzen . . .:q


----------



## Schwedenpeter (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

@ Ralle:

Einen Hund habe ich, wenn der draußen ist kommt auch keine Katze, aber Nachts ist der Hund natürlich drinne.

Zum Teich (wegen Besatz):

Mein Teich ist 12 m X 6m und am tiefsten Punkt 2,5m tief, somit haben auch die Karpfen ausreichend Platz. Ich liebe einfach diese Fische, sie zu beobachten ist toll. Ach ja, ich reduziere meinen karpfenbestand regelmässig auf 7 Stück - und ich esse sie auch :q

Nun zu den Katzenliebhabern:
Auch ich mag alle Tiere gerne, aber Katzen vereinzelt auf dem Land räubern i.d.R. nicht (zumindestens nicht regelmässig) in Fischteichen. In den meisten Siedlungen (wie bei uns) werden einfch zuviele Katzen gehalten, so das die Reviere knapp sind und sie sich in fremden Gärten rumtollen, wo man sie bei normalen Katzenbestand einfach verscheuchen/vergrämen kann.

Ich bin absolut dagegen den Tieren Schmerzen zuzufügen, aber einen vernünftigen Ratschlag würde ich mir schon wünschen.
Netze über meinen Teich? Erst einmal ist der Teich zu groß und zum Zweiten sieht es sch... aus, letztlich können die Katzenbesitzer alleine schon mit der kleinen Glocke Abhilfe schaffen, warum?
Erstens bimmelt es und wir könnten es - wenn wir zuhause und wach sind - hören und die Katze vertreiben, zum Anderen würde diese Glocke beim Fischen stören - übrigens auch als Vogelschutz gut.


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

soso, ihr männer.......
ihr glaubt mir wohl nicht......grmpfhmpf.....eh klar!! männer!!!
ich hab die katzen selbst erwischt, und den 1kg karpfen haben sie der nachbarin  direkt vor die haustüre geschleppt.
ich bin ausgebildete jägerin, 20jahre fischerin ......habe seit 20 jahren fischteiche!!!! 
bin zwar blond......aber net sooooo blond wie die katzenberger daniela
was spuren betrifft.......kenn i mi aus.
die umtriebigen katzen hinterlassen deutliche spuren.sie angeln sie an den kiemen heraus.die sind äußerst geschickt. unsere teiche haben seichte stellen, wo sie rankommen.
ich kenne die fraßspuren einer katze sehr wohl auseinander von marder,waschbär, otter usw.
so, des wollt i mal sagen.;-)
die sache mit dem e-zaun ist sicher die gute lösung, die nachbarin hab ich auch angerufen, soll ihre viecher nachts einsperren, sonst droht die längere bäckertaufe.
liebe grüße an euch männer..
christina


----------



## OlliW (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Mit der Kastenfalle fangen, dann in den Kofferraum und mal 20 Km weiter fahren und die Katze wieder frei lassen. Das dürfte weit genug weg sein das die Katze den Heimweg nicht wieder findet.


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> 20jahre fischerin ......habe seit 20 jahre fischteiche!!!!
> bin zwar blond......
> 
> 
> ...




Du schaffst es nich in 20 Jahren "selbst" ne gute Lösung (ohne katzen zu ersäufen) zu finden ??? Sehr schwach ... 


Längere Bäckertaufe ??? Sei mal froh das wir uns beide nicht pers. kennen...... 

Ärmlich, sehr sehr Ärmlich ...... Da muss ick noch sagen .....Ahhhhhhhh neee, mach ick lieber nich ...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Katzen und 3 KG-Fische,das glaube ich niemals.#d


Ob sie ihn rausbringen kann ich nicht sagen, aber das Katzen einen Spiegelkarpfen mit 14pf attackieren wollen, kann ich zu 100% bestätigen.
Wir haben letztes Jahr einen solchen Spiegler gefangen und da wir ihn umsetzen wollten, haben wir ihn kurz bei mir im Hof in einer alten Badewanne mit Sauerstoffpumpe gehältert bis das Auto komplett ausgeräumt war. Nebenbei fällt unser Blick auf die Wanne mit dem Karpfen weil eine Katze am Rand saß und den Karpfen nicht mehr aus den Augen gelassen hat. Nach einigen halbherzigen "Patschern" mit ihrer Vorderpfote hat sie ihn tatsächlich erwischt. Nur dann kam das Prinzip der ungerechten Masseverteilung zu tragen.. plötzlich war die Katze weg, die Badewanne sah aus wie ein Wellenbad und Whirlpool gleichzeitig und nach einigen Sekunden sah man nur noch die Katze aus dem Wasser springen, quer durch den Garten rennen und weg war sie.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Du schaffst es nich in 20 Jahren "selbst" ne gute Lösung (ohne katzen zu ersäufen) zu finden ??? Sehr schwach ...


Dein Vorschlag ist jetzt welcher genau?


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Wenn ich hier so manche Antwort lese wird mir schlecht.:v 
Euch sollte man den Fischerei- und auch Jagdschein auf Lebenszeit abnehmen. Leute mit solchen, moralisch und ethisch verwerflichen, Vorstellung sind mMn nicht befähigt zu angeln und zu jagen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Bumm und um, die Katz!


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Sprenger mit ner zeitschaltuhr oder bewegungsmelder koppeln.


MfG


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so manche Antwort lese wird mir schlecht.:v
> Euch sollte man den Fischerei- und auch Jagdschein auf Lebenszeit abnehmen. Leute mit solchen, moralisch und ethisch verwerflichen, Vorstellung sind mMn nicht befähigt zu angeln und zu jagen.



Was haben Fischerei- und Jagdschein mit Nachbarkatzen zu tun?

Nix und mit angeln und jagen auch nicht.

Es gibt sogar Gartenteichbesitzer, die sind weder Angler noch Jäger. Was willste denen wegnehmen? Den Führerschein?


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Ganz einfach! Wer Katzen ersäuft oder erschlägt, hat keinerlei geistige Vorraussetzung die ihn befähigt, waidgerecht zu angeln und zu jagen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Ganz einfach! Wer Katzen ersäuft oder erschlägt, hat keinerlei geistige Vorraussetzung die ihn befähigt, waidgerecht zu angeln und zu jagen.




|muahah:

Iss klar. Und wer Kaninchen in Buchten aufzieht und schlachtet darf wohl keine Kinder erziehen?
Das Eine hat doch wohl mit dem Anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun!


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Ganz einfach! Wer Katzen ersäuft oder erschlägt, hat keinerlei geistige Vorraussetzung die ihn befähigt, waidgerecht zu angeln und zu jagen.


 
So sehe ich das auch.

@ all
Ich glaube, wenn das eine eurer Katzen wäre, dann würdet ihr ganz anders denken.


----------



## olaf70 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Als Hundefreund fällt mir eigentlich nur ein: Ist die Katze gesund, freut sich der Hund!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Hauptsache der Hund ist gesund und die Frau hat Arbeit!


----------



## Syntac (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

die Rasensprenger-variante wäre ja schonmal ne praktikable Möglichkeit, genauso wie der Vorschlag mit dem Zaun direkt an der Wasserlinie... 

...in die Moraldiskussion schalte ich mich nicht ein, möchte aber nicht Wissen, was auch von manchen Moralapostel praktiziert werden würde wenns um den eigenen Teich / Besatz gehen würde.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

sprenger = bewässerungsgerät


----------



## FangeNichts5 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Shimanomann schrieb:


> sprenger = bewässerungsgerät


 
Kommando zurück. Das ist OK!


----------



## allrounderab (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

wenn ihr gegen gewalt gegen die katze seien tut,dann muss die nachbarin eines mit der zwackel kriegen.war nur ein spaß, wenn wird wohl nur strom helfen,aber den umgehen die schlauen katzen bestimmt auch irgendwie.


----------



## Elster1968 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, Sprengleranlage an Bewegungsmelder koppeln und schon ist Ruhe vor Katzen.
sollte ja jeder Wissen wie schnell Katzen reißaus nehmen wenn sie nass gemacht werden^

und Katzen haben keine Probleme mehrere Kilo zu schleppen, grad am WE liefert meine Katze oft halb gefrorenes ab was andere zum auftauen auf ihre Fensterbank legen^


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Dass Katzen Fische klauen, stimmt. Das ist mir schon häufiger passiert. 
Schleien, Quappen, Forellen etc... in der 40cm Klasse sind kein Problem für Katzen, leider! 

Ob sie 6 pfündige Karpfen rausziehen können - keine Ahnung. 

Lösungsvorschlag:
Es gibt eine sog. Verpiss-Dich-Pflanze (kein Witz!). Die soll man einpflanzen, und dann kommen diverse ungebetene Gäste nicht mehr in den Garten. Ob das tatsächlich klappt - weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Elster1968 schrieb:


> sollte ja jeder Wissen wie schnell Katzen reißaus nehmen wenn sie nass gemacht werden^


Kommt drauf an wie sie nass werden, Wenn es regnet macht es meiner Katze nichts aus, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das ihr die gleiche Menge Wasser aus einem C-Schlauch doch unangenehm wären.
*scnr*


----------



## Big Man (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> heute wurden sie durch  unsere wachhunde gestört.
> lg ...christina



Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für einen Wachhund habt, einen der selten Wach ist oder so einen


----------



## Elster1968 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie sie nass werden, Wenn es regnet macht es meiner Katze nichts aus, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das ihr die gleiche Menge Wasser aus einem C-Schlauch doch unangenehm wären.
> *scnr*


ok, wenn eine Katz so hart im nehmen ist, hat sie sich den Fisch auch verdient :q


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Boh ey!! Moralapostelalarm im Anglerboard!
Kennste den Smiley: #6
Is als Spass gemeint!! Verstehste?!?
Hier laufen Leute rum.. Wahnsinn!
Übrigens... Ich mag keine Katzen!!!


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach...

Entweder den vorgeschlagenen Zaun (Kaninchendraht) 30cm hoch direkt ans Ufer (da geht keine Katze drüber und ins Wasser) und die Nachbarin an den Kosten beteiligen.
Oder die "Wach"hunde des nachts auch draussen lassen. 
Oder aber der Nachbarin die nachweislich durch ihre Katzen entstandenen Schäden ersetzen lassen. Diese lassen sich ja irgendwie beziffern.


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Das muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein#d
> 
> Spann am besten ein Netz über den Teich, dann hast du Ruhe.



so schlimm wars nicht, die bäckertaufe dauerte nur eine sekunde, sie wurde nur nass.
ich bin ein katzenfreund !
lg christina


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Boh ey!! Moralapostelalarm im Anglerboard!
> Kennste den Smiley: #6
> Is als Spass gemeint!! Verstehste?!?
> Hier laufen Leute rum.. Wahnsinn!



sprichste mich an?

hab auch ´n Smiley rangemacht!! Boh ey!!


----------



## sonstwer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Hi Leute!

Wie schon gesagt, von karlfriedrich kommen die ultimativen Lösungen eh nicht in Frage! Wozu also die Tips dazu.
Wer trotzdem entsprechendes von sich gibt und dazu rät, Tiere zu quälen oder zu töten (ohne vernünftigen Grund), der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm die waidgerechte Einstellung allgemein abgesprochen wird.
Zum Thema:
Erfahrungsgemäß kann man Katzen mit Zäunen nicht von irgendeinem Ort weghalten. Sie finden immer einen Weg. Das müßten schon Hochsicherheitsmaßnamen sein. Die sind sicherlich unverhältnismäßig.
Die Katze zu packen und ins Wasser zu tauchen bringt auch absolut gar nichts. Sie bezieht die schlechte Behandlung auf den Menschen, der ihr das angetan hat und nicht auf die Tat, die sie begangen hat. Die Tat war ja in ihren Augen natürlich und legitim.
Was Katzen von irgendetwas abhält ist eine unangenehme Überraschung, die sie mit keinem anwesenden Menschen in Zusammenhang bringen können und daher nur auf die aktuellen Umstände verknüpfen können.
Christina, wenn du Jägerin bist, würde ich dir raten, dich mit einem Supersoaker (Die aufpumpbaren Wasserspritzpistolen) auf die Lauer zu legen und der Katze eins überzubraten, ohne daß sie dich sieht (Wichtig!). 
Für deine Abwesenheit würde ich auch zu der Methode mit dem Rasensprenger raten. Nimm einen Rundumsprenger und schließe ihn an eine Teichpumpe an, die über einen sensiblen Bewegungsmelder geschaltet wird.
Wenn du den Sprenger strategisch an den Fischplätzen der Katzen plazierst, wirst du auch Erfolg haben und irgendwann auch wieder darauf verzichten können.
Die Psychologie von Katzen ist hier das entscheidende und die mußt du zwangsweise mit einplanen.
Wenn du ihnen was antust (egal, was), beziehen sie das immer nur auf dich. Du wirst für sie nur zum "Buhmann", dem man am besten aus dem Weg geht. Du wirst sie nur nicht mehr erwischen (weil sie dir aus dem Weg gehen), aber sich nicht von ihrem Vorhaben abhalten lassen.
Der Teich oder die Fangstelle muß für sie die unangenehme Überaschung bereithalten.
Soweit mein Vorschlag, geboren aus vielen Büchern über Katzenpsychologie und den eigenen Erfolgen mit der Wasserpistole bei meinen Stubentigern.
LG,
frank

p.s. Der Rasensprenger ist auch für Nachbars Kinder nicht gefährlich. Die Sicherheit der Öffentlichkeit sollte schließlich immer gewahrt bleiben. Sonst gibts größere Probleme als nur Einbußen im Fischbestand!


----------



## faceman (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Also das mit der "Verpissdich Pflanze" hat bei den Eltern meiner Freundin super geklappt. Obwohl in deren Siedlung bestimmt 15 Katzen wohnen kommt keine in deren Garten. Vorher ist da auch so mancher Fisch aus dem Teich verschwunden aber seitdem sie die Pflanzen im Garten und um den Teich gepflanzt haben is echt ruhe. Hab bloß keine Ahnung wie das im Winter ist....


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Also entweder nen PitBull

oder

http://www.katzenschreck.org/mittel-gegen-katzen/geruchsstoffe/


----------



## sonstwer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Hey Wallerkalle!

Hast du dir die Seite mal durchgelesen?

"Von Fischen und anderen Wassertieren sollte man manche der Chemikalien jedoch fernhalten. Deshalb dürfen sie nicht in der Nähe des Gartenteichs ausgebracht werden."

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil, wers auch noch tut, gleich doppelt!

Gruß,
frank


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hey Wallerkalle!
> 
> Hast du dir die Seite mal durchgelesen?
> 
> ...


 

naja richtig gelesen haste wohl nicht gibt da verschiedene methoden#6 zb akustische#h


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

wer auf dem glasklo sitzt sollte keine steine sch....:q


http://www.katzenschreck.org/mittel-gegen-katzen/akustischer-katzenschreck/


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

muss mich korregieren , war ein 1kg fisch, sorry meine schuld, bitte um verzeihung


----------



## SchwalmAngler (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Der Wasserschreck könnte da eine alternative sein:

http://www.tierabwehr.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=63


----------



## sonstwer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Hi Wallerkalle!

Du hast keine Katzen, oder?
Katzen haben ein ausgesprochen selektives Gehör. Sie hören nur das, was sie auch hören wollen. Ich habe eine Katze gekannt (inzwischen leider verstorben) die hat bei Heavy Metal Musik jenseits meiner Schmerzgrenze, was die Lautstärke betrifft) seelenruhig auf dem Lautsprecher geschlafen. 
Diese Ultraschall-Emitter haben auf jeden Fall mehr Einfluß auf alle anderen Tiere in der Umgebung, als auf die Katze, die an ihr Leckerchen will.
Und diese Fake-Katzen haben gar keine Auswirkung. So doof, wie die Kunden, die für sowas ihr Geld zum Fenster heraus werfen sind Katzen nämlich nicht. (Bewegt sich nicht und reagiert auch nicht ===> Was kümmerts mich?)

Jau, SchwalmAngler, Das ist die Methode, die wirkt!
Ob Eigenbau oder gekauft, So allein gehts!


Gruß,
frank


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

ne katzen hab ich nicht! 

aber 2 Bulldoggen!!!#h


----------



## NickAdams (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Zaun ist die einzige realistische Lösung.

So long,

Nick


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

ich ersäuf sie ja nicht, sie kriegen nur eine gratisdusche
mahhh, so brutal bin i ah wieder net....
gruß christina


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das Eine hat doch wohl mit dem Anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun!



buchstabier mal "tierschutzgesetz".
vielleicht kapierst du's dann.


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> sprichste mich an?
> 
> hab auch ´n Smiley rangemacht!! Boh ey!!



Nein, dich meine ich nicht! Du verstehst ja Ironie!!
Local Power z.B. der hats nicht verstanden!!!


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

mein gott ist der süss,
ich habe einen rottweiler, einen dobermann und einen malteser.
aber diesen chihuahua hätt ich auch  noch gern.
lg christina


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Jose schrieb:


> buchstabier mal "tierschutzgesetz".
> vielleicht kapierst du's dann.



Da steht nichts davon, dass man für Katzen vergrämen den Fischereischein los wird.


----------



## Big Man (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> mein gott ist der süss,
> ich habe einen rottweiler, einen dobermann und einen malteser.
> aber diesen chihuahua hätt ich auch  noch gern.
> lg christina



Dann versteh ich es nicht. Dürfen die nicht an den Teich.
Meiner mag keine Katzen und seit dem er uf dem Hof ist machen die Katzen einen Bogen. Du sollst deine Hunde nicht auf die Katzen hetzten, aber im Normalfall meiden die Katzen so ein Territorium von Hunden.

An sonsten die Sprengleranlage, wobei dann mein Hund den ganzen Tag nass wäre


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

du hast recht, ich werd das auch versuchen.
es ist ortstechnisch gut möglich.
waidgerecht ist gerecht!
katzen sind schlaue jäger, so ist mal die natur.
aber der schaden beläuft sich auch schon auf über 100 euro.
ich räuchere die forellen und verkaufe sie.
darum brauche ich eine effiziente lösung.
mit der nachbarin hab ich gesprochen
danke für deinen beitrag
lg christina


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

nun ja, so einfach ist es nicht. natürlich dürfen nachbars katzen an den teich.nur ihr jagdinstinkt beschert mir erheblichen schaden.
vor allem wenn jeden 3 tag eine 40 cm forelle am rand liegt, halb angebissen.
das ganze jahr bemühe ich mich um ihr wachstum und dann sind sie sinnlos getötet.wenn die katzen es aus hunger tun würden wär das ja ok, aber nur aus beutelaune heraus, das geht einfach nicht, da muss man ja einen riegel vorschieben.

lg christina


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Nein, dich meine ich nicht! Du verstehst ja Ironie!!
> Local Power z.B. der hats nicht verstanden!!!



Komisch das du dich von mir angesprochen fühlst.
Ich sprach von ersäufen und erschlagen, nicht von erschiessen. :q
War das jetzt auch Ironie? Sei´s drum, schön das du deinen Spaß hattest. #d



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da steht nichts davon, dass man für Katzen vergrämen den Fischereischein los wird.



Wenn du schon Erbsenzählerei betreiben willst, dann machs auch richtig! Solche Leute kann ich ja ab, die einem das Wort im Mund rumdrehen.
Ich schrieb, das mMn (MEINER MEINUNG NACH) solchen Leuten die Scheine entzogen gehören, und nirgendwo das dies Recht und Gesetz wäre noch irgendwo stehen würde.
Desweiteren war bei mir nicht von vergrämen die Rede, sondern von "um die Ecke bringen"....ersäufen, erschlagen, aussetzen etc.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da steht nichts davon, dass man für Katzen vergrämen den Fischereischein los wird.



Kommt drauf an wie man die Katze vergrämt...

Wenn Du Ihr mit getrockneten Erbsen aus dem Katapult zu Leibe rückst, könnte das für ne Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz reichen, welche Du von mir übrigens bekommen würdest, wenn es meine Katzen wären...

Sollte eine Verurteilung wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz dabei rausspringen, ich glaube Du wärst auch Deinen Fischreischein los...

Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeines ist nämlich an eine "weiße Weste" gebunden was Tierschutz- und Fischreigesetze betrifft.

Hat man in der Richtung Verurteilungen vorzuweisen, gibts auch keinen Fischereischein...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Hallo Angeltom,

ohne das ich den Katzen etwas böses wünsche.

Aber das nachweislich ein Schaden an fremden Eigentum durch Katzen keine Konsequenzen haben soll, kann ich nicht glauben.

Die Tiere müssen ja nicht draussen rumlaufen.

Ich meine in NRW hat es schon Urteile gegen zu starken "Katzenbefall" gegeben.

Wenn der Schaden klar der entsprechenden Katze zuzuordnen ist, und die Katzte klar jemanden gehört, ist die Sache geklärt.

Nur meine Meinung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## sonstwer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

@ Steffen23796

Recht hast du! Bei strafrechtlicher Relevanz der Tierquälerei liegt es im Ermessen des Richters, entsprechende Jagt/Angelerlaubnisse einzukassieren, sogar ein befristetes oder unbefristetes Tierhalteverbot auszusprechen und damit ein Grundrecht zu beschneiden (fällt unter "Freie Entfaltung des Menschen"!)
Entsprechende Lizenzen sind jedoch ganz schnell weg, wenn der Verstoß schwerwiegend genug war.

frank


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

ja, hab dich mal nicht so, ich quäl die nachbarskatzen ja net, ich erteile ihen nur ein lelktion.
die nachbarin weiss bescheid, wenn ihre katze mal nass nach hause kommt, sie hat mir grünes licht gegeben
lg christina


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Geiler Thread, hab ich gelacht bis jetzt! #6
Und zu der Katz, die soll froh sein das sie nich in der Kastenfalle Baden gegangen is!:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> ja, hab dich mal nicht so, ich quäl die nachbarskatzen ja net, ich erteile ihen nur ein lelktion.
> die nachbarin weiss bescheid, wenn ihre katze mal nass nach hause kommt, sie hat mir grünes licht gegeben
> lg christina



Falls das auf mich bezogen sein soll, nur zur Info:
Du warst nicht gemeint, der "Schleienprofessor" #h


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Entsprechende Lizenzen sind jedoch ganz schnell weg, wenn der Verstoß schwerwiegend genug war.
> 
> frank



Der Jagdschein ist ich glaub ab 60 Tagessätzen sowieso weg. Nur mal so am rande.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Geiler Thread, hab ich gelacht bis jetzt! #6
> Und zu der Katz, die soll froh sein das sie nich in der Kastenfalle Baden gegangen is!:q



Du wärst so'n Kandidat, zum Entzug des Fischereischeines


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Du wärst so'n Kandidat, zum Entzug des Fischereischeines



Ich mach doch nur spaß!#h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Sollte eine Verurteilung wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz dabei rausspringen, ich glaube Du wärst auch Deinen Fischreischein los...


Aktenzeichen dazu?



> Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeines ist nämlich an eine "weiße Weste" gebunden was Tierschutz- und Fischreigesetze betrifft.
> Hat man in der Richtung Verurteilungen vorzuweisen, gibts auch keinen Fischereischein...


Seit wann das denn? Hier in Bayern ist dem definitiv nicht so.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



angelpaar schrieb:


> an den te und angeblichen jäger  der eigentümer der katzen braucht garnichts zu machen ... katzen dürfen dem recht nach überall hin ... wenn ich der eigentümer der katzen wäre könnte sich der te warm anziehen




Das auf befriedeten Grundstücken die Jagd erstmal grundsätzlich ruht, damit hast du recht, daß Katzen dem Recht nach überall hindürfen, damit nicht. Hauskatzen sind aus jagdlicher Definition Raubzeug und haben außerhalb des Hauses eigentlich nichts verloren. Wenn ich deine Katze in meinem Revier mehr als 200m vom nächsten bewohnten Haus antreffe, kommt die nur wieder heim wenn ich einen ganz schlechten Tag habe.


----------



## sonstwer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Ging doch nicht gegen dich, Christina.
War nur ne Klarstellung zu dem Argument, daß man nicht den Fischereischein verlieren kann, wenn man ein Säugetier mishandelt.
Für dich kam sowas doch von Anfang an nicht in Frage. Nebenbei, Das Fangen in Kastenfallen zum Zweck der Verbringung und Freilassung an anderem Ort is nicht in jedem Fall von einer Lizenz abhängig, soweit mir bekannt.
Der Katzenschutz hat jedenfalls keine solche vorzuweisen.
Zieh dir nicht jede Jacke an, die zufällig an der Garderobe hängt. Besonder, wenn sie nicht passt. |supergri
LG,
frank


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

@TE:

Besorge dir ne starke Spritzpistole (Super Soaker o.ä.) mach etwas Jauche rein und dann knall den Biestern eine vor den Latz. 

Die Methode mit der Schleuder, Softair, Paintball usw.. ist einfacher, kann aber ins Auge gehen.


Und immer dran denken: die Viecher sind nicht böswillig, aber lernen müssen sie es halt leider trotsdem.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das auf befriedeten Grundstücken die Jagd erstmal grundsätzlich ruht, damit hast du recht, daß Katzen dem Recht nach überall hindürfen, damit nicht. Hauskatzen sind aus jagdlicher Definition Raubzeug und haben außerhalb des Hauses eigentlich nichts verloren. Wenn ich deine Katze in meinem Revier mehr als 200m vom nächsten bewohnten Haus antreffe, kommt die nur wieder heim wenn ich einen ganz schlechten Tag habe.




Das giltet genauso für Hunde! (unangeleint, streunend und ohne Besitzer)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Es geht hier aber nicht um Hunde, sondern um Katzen.


----------



## sonstwer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

@ Sten Hagelvoll:

Auch, wenns ne Wildfarbene ist???
Bist du Jäger, oder Wilderer im Auftrag von PETA?


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

so mein lieber gesetzeshüter.
du kennst wohl das jagdgestz nicht, ich schon.auch die bestimmungen über lebendfallen!!!
erstens stehts offiziell nicht fest, wer in meinen teichen raubert.
ich habe das recht,wenn ich vom fischfang lebe, mein einkommen zu sichern,
dürfte als jägerin im eigenen revier sogar reiher abschießen.
zweitens sind kastenfallen nicht verletzend.
drittens kontrolliere ich die falle 5x täglich.
viertens, sind kastenfallen nicht verboten, zumindest nicht dass ich wüsste.
fünftens, hat jeder, der von der fischerei lebt, das recht seine einkünfte zu verteidigen.auch wenn er es bei der bezirksjagdbehörde anmeldet.
zu mindest im bezirk melk ist das so.
sechstens, lass ich mich von dir nicht abwertend belehren, lieber nachhhaltig  beraten.
allso
alles liebe
tschüssitschüssi 
christina


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Seit wann das denn? Hier in Bayern ist dem definitiv nicht so.



Dann hast du in Bayern vlt. Glück gehabt. 
Es gibt aber andere BL in denen zur Ausstellung eines Fischereischeines ein reines Führungszeugniss notwendig ist.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht um Hunde, sondern um Katzen.



Richtig! Hier lesen aber sicher auch Hundebesitzer mit und man lernt ja nie aus!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Welche da wären?


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Aktenzeichen dazu?
> 
> 
> Seit wann das denn? Hier in Bayern ist dem definitiv nicht so.



Bin doch kein Rechtsverdreher und schleppe ne Handvoll Aktenzeichen im Hosensäckel spazieren.

Soso, in Bayern ist das definitiv nicht so?

Bei Beantragung meines ersten Fischereischeines in Hessen vor knapp 25 Jahren mußte ich ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen...

Vom Prinzip her ist das auch lattenzack, denn wenn man wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verurteilt wird, dann KANN es zum Entzug von Jagdschein, Angelschein etc. kommen, es MUß NICHT, KANN aber.

Alles schon erlebt, nicht in eigener Person aber im ehemaligen Angelverein gab es einen solchen Fall.


----------



## OlliW (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch ganz einfach...
> 
> Entweder den vorgeschlagenen Zaun (Kaninchendraht) 30cm hoch direkt ans Ufer (da geht keine Katze drüber und ins Wasser) und die Nachbarin an den Kosten beteiligen.
> Oder die "Wach"hunde des nachts auch draussen lassen.
> Oder aber der Nachbarin die nachweislich durch ihre Katzen entstandenen Schäden ersetzen lassen. Diese lassen sich ja irgendwie beziffern.



Aber wenn der Hund die Katze zerfleischt das findest du dann Ok


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Ja. In Bayern ist das nicht so. Und Hörensagen hat keine Bedeutung.


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

nachts sind meine hunde im haus, genauer gesagt vor meinem bett.
daher haben die katzen ein leichtes spiel.
auch tagsüber dürfen sie nicht permanent auf das 5000m2 grundstück.
lg christina


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



sonstwer schrieb:


> @ Sten Hagelvoll:
> 
> Auch, wenns ne Wildfarbene ist???
> Bist du Jäger, oder Wilderer im Auftrag von PETA?



Wilderer im Auftrag von PETA???

Sicher schieße ich in meinem Revier auch wildfarbene Katzen, wieso sollte es da 'ne Ausnahme geben?
Einzig bei 'ner lila Katze würde ich eventuell den Finger gerade lassen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ja. In Bayern ist das nicht so. Und Hörensagen hat keine Bedeutung.



Des lesens mächtig?



> Alles schon erlebt, nicht in eigener Person aber im ehemaligen Angelverein gab es einen solchen Fall.



Um es zu präzisieren: Ich war als Zeuge vor Gericht geladen deswegen...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan, jetzt kann ich irgendwie auch verstehen warum manche Leute uns Angler, generell fuer Tierquaeler halten. Ich hoffe nur, dass diejenigen, welche solche Sprueche loslassen:
> 
> 
> 
> nicht dieselben sind, die im C&R Threat schonendes und sanftes Zuruecksetzen propagieren. Ganz zu schweigen von dem, was man mit einem solchen Geschwaetz anrichten kann.


Was viel mehr nervt sind die militanten Katzenfanatiker die sich hier beschweren weil eine Katze baden gehen könnte, aber "Kesslergrundlinge" lebend in die Sträucher werfen, mit Fluorocarbon Drop-Shot'en bzw. als Vorfach zum Hechtfischen verwenden und am besten auch noch mit "eigentlich totem Köderfisch" angeln.

Tierschutz gut und recht und das man z. B. Katzen nicht unnötig quält sollte meiner Meinung nach selbstverständlich sein (genauso wie bei allen anderen Lebewesen), aber das verlogene Geheuchle das hier einige ablassen treibt mir das Essen aus dem Magen. So. Und wenn ich dafür jetzt eine Verwarnung kriege solls mir auch recht sein.


----------



## OlliW (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Ich weiß nicht aber das sollte wohl bekannt sein das Jäger Katzen schiessen.
Würde ich aus sicht eines Jägers auch machen.
Und wenn ich die Katze erwische die immer die Spuren auf meinem Auto hinterlässt dann Gnade ihr Gott....


----------



## olaf70 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



angelpaar schrieb:


> ... der eigentümer der katzen braucht garnichts zu machen ... katzen dürfen dem recht nach überall hin ...


 
Vorab erstmal: Ich habe nichts gegen Katzen auf meinem Hof. Aber was ist, wenn Katzen überall hindürfen, aber da wo sie hinwollen z.B. ein Schäferhund ist, der das nicht will und die Katze in nachfolgenden Rangelei getötet wird? Das ist vor ein paar Jahren auf dem Hof meiner Eltern geschehen. Ist nichts weiter nach gekommen, weil sich keiner dafür interessiert hat. Muß man denn da im Extremfall mit einer Klage oder Schadensersatz rechnen?


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wilderer im Auftrag von PETA???
> 
> Sicher schieße ich in meinem Revier auch wildfarbene Katzen, wieso sollte es da 'ne Ausnahme geben?
> Einzig bei 'ner lila Katze würde ich eventuell den Finger gerade lassen!



Gut, daß Du in meiner Heimat kein Jäger bist...


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

ich zähle keine erbsen, mag sie net mal essen.
ich versuche nur ein problem real darzustellen.
wenn du jedes jahr hunderte euro in deine teiche stecken würdest, würde dir auch das herz bei jedem sinnlos getöteten fisch bluten.
ich lebe von der forellenräucherei als zusatzeinkommen, daher ist mir dieses katzenproblem auch ein anliegen.
lg christina


----------



## sonstwer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

@ Sten Hagelvoll:
Wenn du im Besitz einer Jagdlizenz bist, solltest du wissen, daß Wildkatzen bei uns unter Schutz stehen und nicht geschossen werden dürfen. Wegen der Verwechslungsgefahr ist dieses Abschußverbot auf wildfarbene Hauskatzen ausgedehnt!
Entsprechendes gillt auch für den Kormoran, der nur mit einer Sonderlizenz geschossen werden darf, für den eine recht umfangreiche Ausbildung vorgeschrieben ist, um die beiden heimischen (europäisch und asiatisch) Arten auseinander halten zu können. Zweifelsfreie Zuordnung ist für den Abschuß in beiden Fällen unabdingbar!


----------



## Zusser (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> erstens stehts offiziell nicht fest, wer in meinen teichen raubert.


Warst nicht du es, die behauptet hat es wären Katzen gewesen?



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> ich habe das recht,wenn ich vom fischfang lebe, mein einkommen zu sichern,


Von deinen 7 Karpfen lebst du bestimmt nicht schlecht, KarlFriedrich.#6
Wieviele Forellen hast du denn ein deinem 6x7m Teih? 
Die stehen vermutlich hochkant da drin, wenn du davon leben kannst...

Vielleicht solltest du noch dazuschreiben, dass dein Teich in Kenia liegt und die Katzen hellbraunes Fell und teilweise ein Mähne haben.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Was viel mehr nervt sind die militanten Katzenfanatiker die sich hier beschweren weil eine Katze baden gehen könnte, aber "Kesslergrundlinge" lebend in die Sträucher werfen, mit Fluorocarbon Drop-Shot'en bzw. als Vorfach zum Hechtfischen verwenden und am besten auch noch mit "eigentlich totem Köderfisch" angeln.
> 
> Tierschutz gut und recht und das man z. B. Katzen nicht unnötig quält sollte meiner Meinung nach selbstverständlich sein (genauso wie bei allen anderen Lebewesen), aber das verlogene Geheuchle das hier einige ablassen treibt mir das Essen aus dem Magen. So. Und wenn ich dafür jetzt eine Verwarnung kriege solls mir auch recht sein.


Warum solltest dafür ne Verwarnung kriegen, zumal Du absolut recht hast.
Falls das falsch rübergekommen ist, ich bin kein Katzenfanatiker, ich habe lediglich 2 Kater die auch rausgehen aber nix anrichten.





OlliW schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht aber das sollte wohl bekannt sein das Jäger Katzen schiessen.
> Würde ich aus sicht eines Jägers auch machen.
> Und wenn ich die Katze erwische die immer die Spuren auf meinem Auto hinterlässt dann Gnade ihr Gott....


Das Auto... Um Gottes Willen... #d




olaf70 schrieb:


> Vorab erstmal: Ich habe nichts gegen Katzen auf meinem Hof. Aber was ist, wenn Katzen überall hindürfen, aber da wo sie hinwollen z.B. ein Schäferhund ist, der das nicht will und die Katze in nachfolgenden Rangelei getötet wird? Das ist vor ein paar Jahren auf dem Hof meiner Eltern geschehen. Ist nichts weiter nach gekommen, weil sich keiner dafür interessiert hat. Muß man denn da im Extremfall mit einer Klage oder Schadensersatz rechnen?


Dann ist das für mich zum Beispiel ganz einfach, zwei Raubtiere haben miteinander gekämpft und eines hat verloren, so funktioniert Natur.
Ein fairer Zug des Hundebesitzers wäre es dem Katzenbesitzer bescheid zu sagen und vielleicht auch etwas betroffen über den Vorfall zu sein.


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das auf befriedeten Grundstücken die Jagd erstmal grundsätzlich ruht, damit hast du recht, daß Katzen dem Recht nach überall hindürfen, damit nicht. Hauskatzen sind aus jagdlicher Definition Raubzeug und haben außerhalb des Hauses eigentlich nichts verloren. Wenn ich deine Katze in meinem Revier mehr als 200m vom nächsten bewohnten Haus antreffe, kommt die nur wieder heim wenn ich einen ganz schlechten Tag habe.



Evtl. solltest du dir, bevor es Ärger gibt, nochmal das Sächsische Landesjagdgesetz zu Gemüte führen.
Dort genau den § 44 Abs. 2 Nr. 1!

Zitat: "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Katzen gelten als streunend. wenn sie im Jagdbezirk in einer Entfernung von mehr als *300* Meter vom nächsten bewohnten Gebäude angetroffen werden."[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Vorab erstmal: Ich habe nichts gegen Katzen auf meinem Hof. Aber was ist, wenn Katzen überall hindürfen, aber da wo sie hinwollen z.B. ein Schäferhund ist, der das nicht will und die Katze in nachfolgenden Rangelei getötet wird? Das ist vor ein paar Jahren auf dem Hof meiner Eltern geschehen. Ist nichts weiter nach gekommen, weil sich keiner dafür interessiert hat. Muß man denn da im Extremfall mit einer Klage oder Schadensersatz rechnen?



Nein wenn dein Hund versichert ist is alles gut! Unser letzter Rauhaardeckel hat nich nur eine aufn Gewissen.


----------



## Kotzi (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Nö da ist das doofe Vieh dran schuld, man kann ja nichts dafür dass die Katze so doof ist und auf eurem Grundstück dahingerafft wird, jedenfals wäre ich aber nicht so freundlich wenn ich dahinter kommen würde dass ein Jäger mein Haustier abknallt, das muss absolut nicht sein und da könnte man sich auch mal Gedanken drüber machen, vergrämen ja abknallen nein. Ist jetzt was Blauäugig aber das wär so mancher Jäger auch wenn der meine Katze abknallen würde nur weil die im Feld rumturnt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Gut, daß Du in meiner Heimat kein Jäger bist...



Was glaubst du denn was die Jäger in deiner Heimat mit wildernden Katzen machen, denen paar Vögel schießen??


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

du, das ist mir auch klar.
bin eine moderne jägerin und fischerin und nachhaltige wirtschaft ist mir wichtig.
aber sowie bauern ihren wildschaden geltend machen, habe ich auch das recht meinen fischereischaden zu begrenzen.
die jagdgesetze sind in österreich einmal anders.
wennst ein jäger bist,weisst du das.
abr ich bin absolut kein tierquäler, ganz im gegenteil.
bin immer für alternative lösungen.
aber findest du das lustig, wenn katzen kleinen wildhasen die augen rauskralln um sie danach als blinde, hilflose wesenweiter zu quälen, nur um ihrem spieltrieb nachzukommen?
genau somachen sie es bei meinen fischen....
katzenhalter haben auch ihre verpflichtungen.
vor allem, sie nachts im haus zuhalten!!!!!!
sie fressen sie nicht , sie jagen und töten sie nur....sinnlos
lg christina


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Evtl. solltest du dir, bevor es Ärger gibt, nochmal das Sächsische Landesjagdgesetz zu Gemüte führen.
> Dort genau den § 44 Abs. 2 Nr. 1!
> 
> Zitat: "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Katzen gelten als streunend. wenn sie im Jagdbezirk in einer Entfernung von mehr als *300* Meter vom nächsten bewohnten Gebäude angetroffen werden."[/FONT][/FONT]




Vielen Dank für deine Mühen, allerdings jage ich zur Zeit nicht in Sachsen!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn was die Jäger in deiner Heimat mit wildernden Katzen machen, denen paar Vögel schießen??




Mir stehn schon die Tränen in Augen!


----------



## OlliW (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Evtl. solltest du dir, bevor es Ärger gibt, nochmal das Sächsische Landesjagdgesetz zu Gemüte führen.
> Dort genau den § 44 Abs. 2 Nr. 1!
> 
> Zitat: "[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Katzen gelten als streunend. wenn sie im Jagdbezirk in einer Entfernung von mehr als *300* Meter vom nächsten bewohnten Gebäude angetroffen werden."[/FONT][/FONT]



Ich komm dann mit einem Metermaß .... :vik:
Ich kenne einige Jäger und eins glaub mal sicher ... Wenn ein Jäger eine Katze schiesst dann bekommt das kein anderer mit. So einfach ist die Sache.


----------



## Case (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Eine wirksame Möglichkeit ist Heckenschnitt von Brombeeren,
Wildrosen und ähnlich stacheligem Zeug zu verteilen.
Das ist aber vermutlich auch schlecht für Deine Hunde.

Die Zweite ist eine gute Futterschleuder und getrocknete
Boilies. Große Boilies schießt Du einzeln, kleinere als "Schrot"

Diese Methode hat Vorteile.
Die Boilies zerfallen und Du kriegst sie nicht in den Rasenmäher.

Wenn man Dich nicht direkt beim Schießen sieht, ist Dir kaum
was zu beweisen. Kein Geschoss im Körper.

Die Katze wird nicht verletzt, oder jedenfalls kaum mehr als
paar Blaue Flecken unterm Fell.

*Es wirkt nachhaltig*

Case


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Moinsen!

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz... 
Wir hatten auch des öfteren Besuch am Goldfischtein, Zaun drum:
http://www.agrarfachcenter.de/Hunde...ettset-Akku--WG20520_21102_21281-PR35492.html

und gut ist.


----------



## Boendall (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Man nehme ein Problem, ein paar mehr oder weniger schöne Lösungsansätze, ein paar "(Hilfs) Scheriffs", die sowieso nur ganz streng nach dem Gesetz handeln und ein paar "Anarchisten" die auf das Gesetz pfeifen.

Würze das ganze mit Hobbijuristerei, die mal eben ausser acht lassen, dass es hier nicht um verschiedene Bundesländer, sondern um 2 verschiedene Länder geht.

Rühre mit einem kräftigen "Wenn das mein Tier, wäre würde ich dich auf Haus und Hof und Teich verklagen" (wobei man die Abmachung zwischen TE und der Nachbarin ==>Bäckertaufe ist ok<== )übersieht. 

Und erhält einen  Thread wie diesen hier, in dem es nurmehr darum geht, was welches Recht wie wo bestrafen würde aber nicht mehr darum wie man die Katzen vom fischen abhalten kann.

Leute kommt mal runter, es geht um Katzen, die im Nachbarsteich sich immer wieder einen Leckerbissen holen und nicht darum, was einem aufgrund eines Verstosses gegen das Tierschutzgesetz alles entzogen werden kann.

Und eine Bäckertaufe ist im Vergleich dazu http://www.krone.at/Oesterreich/Ste...sse_die_Katze-Bogen_hervorgeholt-Story-226234
wohl eine Lapalie.#d#d


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Eben! Was glauben manche was von einer Katze über bleibt wenn die mal im Revier war?!


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

nein ist nicht ok, katzen sind immer schneller.
aber findest du das ok, wenn katzen permanent fische aus dem teich krallen, ohne sie zu fressen, sie verrecken lassen?
nur auch spass am jagdtrieb?
ist das ok?
schuld ist der katzenhalter.
sowie auch ein hundehalter , wenn seine tiere schaden anrichten,ich habe 3 stück hunde und bin mir meiner verpflichtung bewusst.
gruß christina


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



sonstwer schrieb:


> @ Sten Hagelvoll:
> Wenn du im Besitz einer Jagdlizenz bist, solltest du wissen, daß Wildkatzen bei uns unter Schutz stehen und nicht geschossen werden dürfen. Wegen der Verwechslungsgefahr ist dieses Abschußverbot auf wildfarbene Hauskatzen ausgedehnt!
> Entsprechendes gillt auch für den Kormoran, der nur mit einer Sonderlizenz geschossen werden darf, für den eine recht umfangreiche Ausbildung vorgeschrieben ist, um die beiden heimischen (europäisch und asiatisch) Arten auseinander halten zu können. Zweifelsfreie Zuordnung ist für den Abschuß in beiden Fällen unabdingbar!



War mir schon klar worauf du hinaus wolltest, allerdings gibt es bei uns keine Wildkatzen und ich kenne die Regelung auch nur so, daß man als Jäger in entsprechenden Revieren aufgrund der Verwechslungsgefahr freiwillig auf den Abschuß wildfarbener Hauskatzen verzichten sollte!


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

bin ja kein a.......
abschreckung reicht!
gruß christina


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



OlliW schrieb:


> Ich komm dann mit einem Metermaß .... :vik:
> Ich kenne einige Jäger und eins glaub mal sicher ... Wenn ein Jäger eine Katze schiesst dann bekommt das kein anderer mit. So einfach ist die Sache.



Genauso stelle ich mir die Leute vor, bei denen wir wieder bei der in Frage zustellenden geistigen Befähigung zur Jagd wären #6#q


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Case schrieb:


> Eine wirksame Möglichkeit ist Heckenschnitt von Brombeeren,
> Wildrosen und ähnlich stacheligem Zeug zu verteilen.
> Das ist aber vermutlich auch schlecht für Deine Hunde.
> 
> ...




Ganz deiner Meinung Case.#6

Das darfste hier nur nicht so laut sagen. Hier sind Katzenrechtlern unterwegs . . .#t


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

@christian36


> Soso, in Bayern ist das definitiv nicht so?


Doch, das ist u.U. auch in Bayern so! 
Die Fischereischeine werden von der Gemeinde/Stadt ausgestellt - es wird daher von Verwaltung zu Verwaltung unterschiedlich gehandhabt.

Die Rechtsgrundlage findet sich in den Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFiR):



> 11.2.2 Die Gemeinde hat grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit, Antragsteller zur Vorlage eines Führungszeugnisses nach § 30 des Bundeszentralregistergesetzes aufzufordern oder selbst ein Führungszeugnis einzuholen. Die Beiziehung eines Führungszeugnisses wird im Grundsatz nur in Betracht kommen
> 
> - unter Berücksichtigung der Verhältnisse des konkreten Einzelfalls vor der erstmaligen Erteilung eines Fischereischeines auf Lebenszeit für eine Person, die noch keinen vollgültigen Fischereischein hatte oder
> 
> - sofern im Einzelfall Anlass zur Annahme besteht, dass Eintragungen im Führungszeugnis Anhaltspunkte gegen die Geeignetheit des Antragstellers zur ordnungsgemäßen Ausübung des Fischfangs ergeben könnten.



... soviel zum Nachbarskätzchen


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

hey du spassvogel,
 es geht hier nicht um die mikakuh!!!
;-)
christina


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz...
> Wir hatten auch des öfteren Besuch am Goldfischtein, Zaun drum:
> ...



Kai,
meinste den bezahlt der Katzenhalter?


----------



## Boendall (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Ausserdem stand das Begleiten der Pelzknäuel ins Jenseits NIE zur Debatte, siehe Eingangspost:



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> hallo, hier ist christina aus österreich,
> seit langem fällt der fischschwund aus unseren teichen auf.beim heurigen abfischen fehlten über 30 forellen.
> heute morgen lag wieder eine tote forelle im gras.
> der täter hinterlassen eindeutige spuren. es sind nachbars katzen.meistens verschleppen sie den fang, heute wurden sie durch unsere wachhunde gestört.vorige woche hat mir die nachbarin einen angefressenenen 1 kg karpfen über den zaun gereicht.sie räubern nachts, wenn die hunde im haus sind, heute waren sie so dreist, es am auch tag zu tun.
> ...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist u.U. auch in Bayern so!
> - unter Berücksichtigung der Verhältnisse des konkreten Einzelfalls vor der erstmaligen Erteilung eines Fischereischeines auf Lebenszeit für eine Person, die noch keinen vollgültigen Fischereischein hatte oder
> 
> - sofern im Einzelfall Anlass zur Annahme besteht, dass Eintragungen im Führungszeugnis Anhaltspunkte gegen die Geeignetheit des Antragstellers zur ordnungsgemäßen Ausübung des Fischfangs ergeben könnten.


Au gut Deutsch "Wenn jemand _Ich bin ein Tierquäler und durchgeknallter Drogendealer_" auf seinem T-Shirt stehen hat. Mir persönlich ist kein Fall bekannt wo jemand hier ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen musste (und ich mache schon seit geraumer Zeit Vorbereitungslehrgänge).


----------



## LocalPower (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung Case.#6
> 
> Das darfste hier nur nicht so laut sagen. Hier sind Katzenrechtlern unterwegs . . .#t



#d Das hat mit "Katzenrechtlern" nichts zu tun. Ich mach bei Tieren nur keine Unterschiede!
Sei es irgendein zu releasender Fisch, die Hauskatze, oder die Spinne an der Wand.


----------



## sonstwer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Hi Boendall!

Hab ich auch schonmal drauf hingewiesen, wird aber von diversen Leuten geflissentlich ignoriert.
Legt doch nahe, warum wir Angler so weit verbreitet einen schlechten Ruf haben, oder?
Jedenfalls hat der Trööt schon seit einigen Postings nichts mehr mit dem Ursprünglichen Problem zu tun und gerät zum Stammtischstreit.
Ich hol mir jetzt die Chips und lehn mich zurück!
Bye bye und LG an alle "vernünftigen",
frank


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Au gut Deutsch "Wenn jemand _Ich bin ein Tierquäler und durchgeknallter Drogendealer_" auf seinem T-Shirt stehen hat. Mir persönlich ist kein Fall bekannt wo jemand hier ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen musste (und ich mache schon seit geraumer Zeit Vorbereitungslehrgänge).



Hallo Christian,
auch ich mache schon einige Zeit Vorbereitungslehrgänge. 

Da ich in einem sehr ländlichen Gebiet wohne (gibt viele wilde Katzen hier  ) kommen die Teilnehmer aus vielen unterschiedlichen Gemeinden. Bei uns gibt es auch nur eine Stadtverwaltung im Umkreis, welche das Führungszeugnis vehement fordert. Bei allen anderen gehts "ohne"...


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kai,
> meinste den bezahlt der Katzenhalter?



Bevor er es nochmal erdultet das mit seinen Lieblingen "Katerboarding" gemacht wird... 

Aber selbst wenn nicht spielt das doch eh keine Rolle, bevor ich mir den ganzen Quatsch der hier so vom Stapel gelassen wird antue kauf ich so ein Ding ( unsere  Kiste hat gebraucht keine 30€ gekostet) und gut ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Bevor er es nochmal erdultet das mit seinen Lieblingen "Katerboarding" gemacht wird...
> 
> Aber selbst wenn nicht spielt das doch eh keine Rolle, bevor ich mir den ganzen Quatsch der hier so vom Stapel gelassen wird antue kauf ich so ein Ding ( unsere  Kiste hat gebraucht keine 30€ gekostet) und gut ist.




Katerboarding?
Meinste wässern?




Gästebuchbilder ohne Ende !
*
*


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Oder ganz human wie einen Maulwurf mit`m Glas fangen:




Gästebuchbilder ohne Ende !
*
*


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> *sie fressen sie nicht , sie jagen und töten sie nur....sinnlos*
> lg christina



solltest du dort auch schreiben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

das ist ein weit verbreiteter irrum.
tatsache ist, dass katzen sich nicht weiter als 300m von ihrem zu hause entfernen dürfen.
sie sind instinktive jager, töten jungvögel, junghasen nur aus laune heraus, nicht um ihren hunger zu stillen.
wer sich mit der jagd auskennt, weiss, dass das  nicht stimmt, dass jäger katzen erschießen.
seit vielen jahren wird bei der jagdprüfung, bzw jagdkurs darauf geachtet, die katzenbesitzer darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden, wenn sie jagen, sie sind jäger von natur aus und richten sehr viel schaden in der natur an.
nur weil sie knuffig und lieb sind, heisst das gar nix. mit hunden wird ganz anders umgegangen, selbst wenn sie innerhalb eines zaunes leben.
kein jäger erschiesst mehr eine katze, selten füchse oder marder.


----------



## Boendall (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Jose schrieb:


> solltest du dort auch schreiben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


 
Ich habs mir extra verkniffen und du kommst damit an, wie grausam doch die Natur sein kann... da jagen Katzen ohne den Fisch zu verwerten|rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> .....kein jäger erschiesst mehr eine katze, selten füchse oder marder.


 
Na, dann scheinst Du ja noch nicht lange dabei zu sein.

Landläufig gelten bei uns die *3 großen S* 

Schießen-Schaufeln-Schweigen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*


----------



## snorreausflake (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi Boendall!
> 
> Hab ich auch schonmal drauf hingewiesen, wird aber von diversen Leuten geflissentlich ignoriert.
> Legt doch nahe, warum wir Angler so weit verbreitet einen schlechten Ruf haben, oder?
> ...


Ja das ist ja ein allgemeines Problem, erst mal losschreien anstatt mal zu ende zu lesen bzw. das gelesene auch richtig verarbeiten|uhoh:
Toll ist auch wenn mit deutschen Gesetzten "hantiert" wird obwohl sie schreibt das sie aus Östereich kommt|rolleyes

@ Christina : nimm ne leere Blechdose und füll die mit Kieselsteinen und leg dich auf die Lauer. Wenn ne Mietze kommt wirfst die Dose in die Nähe von ihr das sie erschrickt#6

P.S. es wäre einfach wenn du Beiträge zitierst, ist manchmal nicht so leicht zu lesen wenn du auf nen Post antwortest ohne Bezug


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Ich weis der Thread is für die Katz aber das Jäger nur noch selten Füchse schießen is mir neu!
Kann ja sein das sie bei euch ausgestorben sind aber bei uns gibt es genug!
OT aus...


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

na,du
mehr als minimalkritik hast du ja nicht zu bieten.
wahrscheinlich, weilst selbst keine ahnung hast
netter gruß christina


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

hey du gscheiter, es geht net um wildkatzen, es geht um hauskatzen, derne besitzer sich nichts pfeifen.
wildkatzen sind ganzjährig geschützt.des weiss jeder dummy


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



> Ich weis der Thread is für die Katz aber das Jäger nur noch selten Füchse schießen is mir neu!
> Kann ja sein das sie bei euch ausgestorben sind aber bei uns gibt es genug!



Vielleicht gibts deswegen genug, weil die Jäger eben keine schießen  

Füchse sind für Jäger nicht sonderlich attraktiv (vgl. Brassen beim Karpfenangeln)... machen viel Arbeit und bringen auf den ersten Blick nicht viel..


----------



## OlliW (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Bobster schrieb:


> Na, dann scheinst Du ja noch nicht lange dabei zu sein.
> 
> Landläufig gelten bei uns die *3 großen S*
> 
> Schießen-Schaufeln-Schweigen



Und genauso sieht die Realität aus #6#6#6


----------



## OlliW (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts deswegen genug, weil die Jäger eben keine schießen
> 
> Füchse sind für Jäger nicht sonderlich attraktiv (vgl. Brassen beim Karpfenangeln)... machen viel Arbeit und bringen auf den ersten Blick nicht viel..



Bei uns in der Region werden Füchse sogar gezielt gejagt weil sie sehr viel Schaden anrichten. Es werden speziell ausgebildete Hunde in ein Fuchsbau gejagt und dann wird jeder Fuchs geschossen der aus dem Bau gejagt wird.


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

ich verkneif mir hier gar nix, sages so wie es ist,

so viele selbsternannte naturspezialisten haben keine ahnung, wenns um die 
gesetze der natur geht.
jeder denkt sein suppenhuhn vom aldi macht selbstmord,
jeder  frisst sein schnitzel ohne nachzudenken, welchen betrag er mit billigprodukten dazu leistet!!!!!!
und denkt,die wäsche von H&M, kik & co wird menschenwürdig produziert.
hauptsache billig ist es!
dabei sind sie alle mitschuld am ungleichgewicht in unserem ökosystem, selbst wenn sie es verdrängen
gruß christina


----------



## Neo-396 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Hallo Christina,

habe selbst einen Teich mit Kois, wie man weiss sind die in der Regel sehr zahm (handzahm). Da ich Forellen nur als sehr scheue Fische kenne, kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Katzen, die Forellen bei dir aus deinem Teich fischen.

Schau mal in diesem Link nach: www.katzenschreck.org

Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Hallo Franz,
ich wohne im tiefsten Thüringer Wald bei Tettau (ehemaliger Grenzstreifen) sagt dir vieleicht was. Bei uns werden regelmäßig Füchse geschossen und die Arbeit macht man sich gern! Hier gibt es eigentlich immer zuviele trotz bejagung. Gerade jetzt im Herbst kannst du sie jede nacht im hof oder aufn Komposthaufen bebochten. Die sind überall und ich glaube keiner möchte Fuchs******* im sandhaufen seiner Kinder also besteht auch da Handlungsbedarf. Ich denk aber das gehört nich hierher.
gruß


----------



## C.K. (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Mal was zum Thema:
Wenn Du Strom hast, mache einen Elektrozaun um den Teich und alles ist gut. 

Mein Kater wollte auch immer meine schönen Kois im Garten fangen, seit der Zaun in Betrieb ist macht er einen seeeehr großen Bogen um meinen Gartenteich! :q:q


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

denkst du ich schlage mir die nacht um die ohren, meine teiche sind auf 5000m2 verteilt.
mit blechtdosen geht da gar nix,des wirkt net mal bei meinen hunden.
so und jetzt schau ich in mein postfach.
bin net so versiert, weil ich erst 2 tage auf dieser plattform verweile.
aber ich finde es äußerts amüsant.
lg christina


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



> also besteht auch da Handlungsbedarf.


Ja, natürlich! Auch bei uns werden die Füchse im Winter gezielt bejagt, und das wahrlich nicht ohne Grund. 


> Ich denk aber das gehört nich hierher.


Jepp, hast recht - weiter mit den Katzen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts deswegen genug, weil die Jäger eben keine schießen
> 
> Füchse sind für Jäger nicht sonderlich attraktiv (vgl. Brassen beim Karpfenangeln)... machen viel Arbeit und bringen auf den ersten Blick nicht viel..




In Sachsen gibt's eine Abschußprämie von 20 Euro pro Fuchs gegen Vorlage der abgeschärften Gehörspitzen (Beide!), für Katzen gibt's nichts!#c


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

naja, das fuchsproblem, ich kenn das. selbst in berlin gibts stress.
auch mit wildschweinen.
und da ist der jäger wieder recht...ggggg
ich hab erst kürzlich eine doku im tv gesehen.
füchse sind harmloser als man denkt.
wenn die menschheit nicht so viel bioabfall produzieren würde, gäbe es dieses problem nicht.
so zusagen ein wohlstandsproblem, genauso wie  die ratten.
füchse gehören zur gesundheitspolizei, greifen menschen im grunde niemals an.
tollwut ist fast zur gänze ausgerottet ausser in süd-ostländer.
um dem fuchsbandwurm auszuweichen, der chronische gesundheitsprobleme an der leber macht, sollte man alles essbare an gemüse im garten gezogen gut waschen.
die hysterie wird überschätzt.
viel mehr menschen sterben durch nikotin und alkohol!
gruß christina


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Na hier ischa ma wieder bannich wat los... #d

Meine Eltern hatten im heimischen Garten auch Probleme, insb. mit dem Kater unserer Nachbarn, der die Beete - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - verwüstet hat. Lt. einem "Experten" hat(te) das Tier mehr als nur eine "Störung", aber das nur nebenbei. Verpissdich-Blümchen waren genauso unwirksam, wie irgendwelche Dingelchen, die man in die Büsche baumeln soll. Offenbar hat das Viech keinen Geruchssinn gehabt, oder es war noch weitaus "gestörter" als ihm attestiert wurde...
Einzig wirksam war Kaffeesatz! Das Zeug haben wir auf die "üblichen" Laufwege gestreut und in den Beeten verteilt. Am besten geht eine Mischung aus den Mahlgraden "Filtermaschine" und "Handbrühen" ("Coffeemaker").  Das Zeug setzt sich zwischen die Pfötchen, was eine extreme Putzorgie nach sich zieht und offenbar extrem nervt! :q 4 Wochen nachbarschaftliches Kaffeesatzlesen  später wurde ein Bogen um die betroffenen Regionen gemacht und hübsch brav aussen rum gelaufen...Soviel Intellenz hatte ich dem Burschen nach seiner Aktion "ich versenke mich mit einem eleganten Sprung in der halbvollen Regentonne" gar nicht zugetraut. Die Rettungsaktion wurde mir mit einem dicken Kratzer über den linken Arm "gedankt"...

Wie "groß" ist denn die Fläche, die da abgesichert werden soll? Könntest Du mit dem "Trick" in Kombi mit der Rasensprengerselbstberieselungsanlage was werden?


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

doch, die kleinen tiger tun das, wir haben selbst auch kois eingesetzt, alle sind sie weg.
du hast keine ahnung , wie geschicktdie katzen sind.
ich bewundere sie ja für ihr talent zu jagen, aber meine fische liebe ich auch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

@karlfriedrich

Du solltest mal die Beiträge, auf die du dich hier beziehst, zitieren.
Unten rechts auf den Button "Zitieren" klicken und dann deinen Kommentar drunter hacken!


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Bobster schrieb:


> Na, dann scheinst Du ja noch nicht lange dabei zu sein.
> 
> Landläufig gelten bei uns die *3 großen S*
> 
> Schießen-Schaufeln-Schweigen


Geil... Wieder ein Grund mehr manche Menschen einfach nicht zu mögen...




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


>


Woher wußte ichbloß, das von Dir nicht mehr als diese Smilies kommen...




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In Sachsen gibt's eine Abschußprämie von 20 Euro pro Fuchs gegen Vorlage der abgeschärften Gehörspitzen (Beide!), für Katzen gibt's nichts!#c


Das wäre was, Abschußprämie für Katzen, würde Dir gefallen, was?


Ich bin weg hier, sonst reg ich mich noch wirklich auf und das soll ja angeblich nicht gut für den Blutdruck sein...


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

jo gell des stimmt, die katzerl haben ganz schön viele recourcen
lg christina


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> jo gell des stimmt, die katzerl haben ganz schön viele recourcen
> lg christina



Ich möcht nur mal wissen mit wem du sprichst! Langsam geht mir das aufn S...!
Und von was!


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

ja ab und zu ein fischchen ist ja ok,aber irgendwo sind grenzen, vor allem wenn sie die net fressen sondern nur rausholen und töten, einmal anbeissen und liegenlassen.
lg christina


----------



## Imbeck2514 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für diesen Thread. Das ist ja mal wieder "Wasser auf die Mühlen" der Tierrechtler, Tierfreunden, Katzenfreunden usw. Ein Bericht auf der Hompage von unseren "Freunden", und viele Vereine haben umsonst Arbeit für die Naturalisierung von Bachläufen, oder die Anlage von Schilfzonen geleistet. Aber immer weiter bitte. Hoffentlich kann "Karlfriedrich" vor lauter Hunger (drei Hunde) noch in den schlaf kommen,
vielleicht kann das Board Ihr helfen damit Sie nicht verhungert. Wenn so ein riesiges Gewässer erstmal durch Katzen leergefischt ist müssen wier der Armen helfen. Ähh was kostet eigentlich ein Jagdgewehr und sonne Jagdpacht? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## karlfriedrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

danke für den tipp


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



Imbeck2514 schrieb:


> . Ähh was kostet eigentlich ein Jagdgewehr und sonne Jagdpacht?
> 
> Gruß Michael



Also ein Schießgewehr kann teuer werden#q


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*

Ich kann mir gerade nicht helfen und sehe plötzlich das ganze etwas anders als noch vor einigen Seiten...
Damit sich hier nicht noch mehr Leute wegen irgendwelchen "Dingen" an den Kragen gehen, schließe ich das einmal vorläufig und gebe das "in die Beratung"...


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: hilfe! nachbarskatzen angeln meine teiche leer!*



karlfriedrich schrieb:


> ja ab und zu ein fischchen ist ja ok,aber irgendwo sind grenzen, vor allem wenn sie die net fressen sondern nur rausholen und töten, einmal anbeissen und liegenlassen.
> lg christina



dann leg denen doch mal 'nen zettel hin


----------

